# guys at c+s please read



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

guys please read my tread in orders section 071030 171301 2808 daz4311 HELP!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Some of you may have noticed that I have been missing from the forums and that I havent been replying to your pm's / emails as quickly as I could.
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=579480#post579480

This might help???


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

alredy seen this mate just to let guys no of my problem


----------

